# VINTAGE CAST ALUMINUM SLINGSHOT



## lerchtoys (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello,

I have a CAST ALUMINUM SLINGSHOT with the name: SLING-A-LURE on one side of the handle, and the name: NATICK MASS - PAT PEND on the other side. It is 10 3/4" long X 5 1/8" wide. WNAT IS IT - HOW OLD IS IT - WHAT IS IT WORTH?

Thank you,

Mike

[email protected]


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe a picture would be helpful?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry, I can't help with the mystery slingshot.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

If you post a picture Flatband could probably help. He has a LOT of vintage slingshots and knows a lot about them.


----------



## lerchtoys (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are pictures of the SLING-A-LURE slingshot!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a Whopper. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats one large frame.... Guess from the name its for fishing.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It is definitely for fishing. I am fishing myself, and thats how the slingshot bug got me...through fishing. 
Salt water match fishing ftw!!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Curses!

Now it looks like @lerchtoys will have to join a fishing forum to continue tracking this item down!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool find Mike! I never saw one like that before. Made in Massachusetts too. You don't see many slingshots designed for fishing in the U.S.. Overseas,especially the United Kingdom,they are into slinging bait and lures big time. They call them 'Boilies". Thanks for the picture. Looks like you have a rare one Bud!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Flatband said:


> Cool find Mike! I never saw one like that before. Made in Massachusetts too. You don't see many slingshots designed for fishing in the U.S.. Overseas,especially the United Kingdom,they are into slinging bait and lures big time. They call them 'Boilies". Thanks for the picture. Looks like you have a rare one Bud!


Boilies is just one type of bait. The best of the best is slinging maggots to their watery death. Maggots flying is a true spectacle, and a challenge too, as they are very light, and you have to get them far and not spread, but concentrated as much as possible.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man if Gary Flatband can't ID it, it's got to be rare. Cause he's da man of classics.


----------

